# G & F roadside counts indicate a rebound from last year



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

From the ND G&F. http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/news/2010/09/100907.html


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is already in this thread.....viewtopic.php?f=21&t=85573

Why start another? :huh:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Never opened that thread. Guess I didn't recognize "Here it is" as a related topic. :huh:


----------

